# Officer Down Stats As Of 12/18/06



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

Total Line of Duty Deaths: 139
Aircraft accident: 3
Assault: 2
Automobile accident: 34
Bomb: 1
Duty related illness: 2
Gunfire: 46
Gunfire (Accidental): 3
Heart attack: 10
Motorcycle accident: 7
Stabbed: 1
Struck by vehicle: 11
Vehicular assault: 16
Vehicle pursuit: 3

By Month:
January: 13
February: 17
March: 10
April: 8
May: 13
June: 8
July: 5
August: 15
September: 15
October: 15
November: 12
December: 8

By State:
Alabama: 4
Arizona: 2
Arkansas: 2
California: 13
Colorado: 3
Connecticut: 1
District of Columbia: 1
Florida: 8
Georgia: 7
Hawaii: 1
Illinois: 8
Indiana: 3
Kansas: 2
Kentucky: 2
Louisiana: 4
Maine: 1
Maryland: 5
Massachusetts: 1
Michigan: 3
Mississippi: 2
Montana: 2
Nevada: 1
New Hampshire: 1
New Jersey: 3
New Mexico: 2
New York: 8
Ohio: 5
Oklahoma: 2
Pennsylvania: 3
Puerto Rico: 3
South Carolina: 1
Tennessee: 3
Texas: 8
U.S. Government: 7
Utah: 1
Virginia: 10
Washington: 3
West Virginia: 1
Wisconsin: 1
Wyoming: 1

Average tour: 10 years, 11 months
Average age: 38
By Gender:
Female: 5
Male: 134


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

R.I.P brothers and sisters


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

139 too many...


----------

